
Ask HN: Anyone Using a USB Drive as a PC Replacement? - prasanthabr
Since OS distros can be mounted on a USB Drive and booted, curious whether anyone uses a USB Drive as a laptop replacement. Are there any pitfalls? USBs seem a convenient way to turn most computers into a personalized PC
======
sjs382
Something like 15 years ago, during college, I kept a series of windows
"Portable Apps"[0] on a thumb drive, which allowed me to take my most
frequently used applications and settings with me to any of the computer labs
on campus, etc.

[0] [https://portableapps.com/](https://portableapps.com/)

